
Incredibly Annoying UI Problem: R3DITM - pmarreck
https://medium.com/@pmarreck/the-most-annoying-ui-problem-r3ditm-31773fe6bbd5#.3m9hmpowf
======
dfhlwifg
indeed this is a mighty annoying problem

related: focus-stealing. e.g. when you launch an application, then switch to
another application to do something, then the application you launched takes-
over the foreground and steals-focus. No. It should launch in the background.

~~~
pmarreck
I find Windows more notorious for what you're describing than Mac OS, but yes,
that's another problem.

